# Advice for matching this texture?



## johnkimble (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello all,

I have a weekend job coming up where I need to texture a single wall. I'm hoping for suggestions of how to go about matching this knockdown texture. I really haven't done much texturing, just painting. 

I'm thinking a single pass with a small tip (using a hopper), set up and knock down. Then a medium tip over the first pass, set up then knock down.

Any suggestions would help,

Thanks


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

It's orange peel spray with small tip and walk away !


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

drywallmike08 said:


> It's orange peel spray with small tip and walk away !


 Orange peel hardly, but splatter without knockdown yes. Orange peel is light 1/8" dots like a stipple paint.


----------



## johnkimble (Dec 22, 2015)

So say medium tip, heavy coverage then knockdown?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Yeah what would I know ? I only spent 20 yrs of my life spraying orange peel every day. http://youtu.be/_8szwqKkqdE


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like a very full, double pass splatter texture. It is also quite flattened out. Which to me means it may have been sprayed originally with a larger more powerful machine that spits out a lot of texture at a fairly high speed so that it flattens out a little when it hits the walls. A hand hopper spitting out splatter does not have much power behind it. So the texture dollops stick out a little more rounded. Do your best to match the texture size on a sample board first. Spray, let it sit a few minutes and spray again. That is all you can do.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

If your just doing a small area and need to replicate the look of a spray rig you can use a hopper with balled up plastic on top of the material. Use your hand to force the plastic down creating pressure.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like a small splatter from a pretty soupy mix to me.
Skim coat the wall and respray.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

After looking at some of my orange peel photos, The OP's could be orange peel texture. Just taken really close up.

Here's a couple of my close ups of orange peel texture:


----------



## johnkimble (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's input. This is helping me a lot. As for texture, my local HD has Westpac blue line II powder, hopper-tex powder, green dot premix, red dot premix, tnt lite premix. 

Any real difference between the bags vs. premix? Any recommendations if I end up doing a larger job?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I'll bet you guys could complicate a wet dream.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

:icon_lol:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

drywallmike08 said:


> Yeah what would I know ? I only spent 20 yrs of my life spraying orange peel every day. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8szwqKkqdE


Great video. :thumbup:


----------

